# A DAW by Native Instruments?



## VGmaster9 (Apr 13, 2012)

How cool do you think it would be if Native Instruments made their own DAW program? It could combine the sequencing ability of FL Studio and the musical quality of Reason. It could also have support for VST, RTAS, and AU plugin software, as well as Rewire. Think something like that from NI has potential?


----------



## Oly (Apr 20, 2012)

Maschine kind of is it's own DAW, in a way... not fully but it has many of the features.

I don't know if NI really wants to go the route of having their own DAW, they seem content with what they have. You never know though... I think they'll probably focus more on hardware like the newer Maschine variant they released. They'll want to keep Akai on their toes too; many people consider Maschine a better choice than an MPC now.


----------

